# How many ex chiefs could pass this now?



## clarkie59 (Oct 28, 2007)

Been through some old boxes and found a load of these from late 70s to early 80s. I think just after DoT started to provide past papers. Of the 20 odd I have I cannot but think "How the hell did I ever get a Chiefs Ticket" I actually ended up with a Combined 1st Class Cert. I must have had a better memory 35 or so years ago!


----------



## seaman38 (Mar 16, 2016)

How would any of us pass anything now, most are finding it difficult to pass the time


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

At my 56 years, I would easily pass the GK including drawings/sketches. While much of my work involves steam and gas turbine generators, I never got any steam time - I guess that I would get 30% or so straining the grey cells on the steam exam.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

GK Q5 - The Glacier Herbert system - has anyone ever sailed with this (and better still used it?)

As an aside I got asked to sketch the three term water level controller in my oral - trotted out the standard block diagram - then got asked to sketch the bellows arrangement within the controller!! 2 examiners, both similarly aged and to this day, I don't know if I had the sourcerer or his apprentice.


----------

